# Evert Knives Gallery



## BJE1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Nenox Re-Handle in sheep Horn.


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 9, 2018)

Kramer Zwilling with crazy dyed burl.


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2018)

That Kramer handle looks pretty slick. (Best thing about it...)

What kind of turnaround do you foresee?


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Hi Dave,

It is about a 3 to 4 week turnaround right now.


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Walnut Saya


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Bubinga Saya








Quilted Bubinga


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Honduran Rosewood saya and Hidden Tang Western conversion


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

255mm Gyuto in 52100 with Koa.


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

Paring knife in 52100 and cocobolo


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 11, 2018)

285 mm Suji in 52100 in bocote


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice work! Especially dig the cocobolo parer, so classy.


----------



## cheflarge (Aug 12, 2018)

BJE1 just did some sayas & rehandle for me & I couldn't be happier! [emoji41]


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 13, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Nice work! Especially dig the cocobolo parer, so classy.



Thanks milk baby.


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 13, 2018)

cheflarge said:


> BJE1 just did some sayas & rehandle for me & I couldn't be happier! [emoji41]



Thank you Al it was a fun project.


----------



## Matus (Aug 23, 2018)

Some really nice work!


----------



## BJE1 (Aug 31, 2018)

Just finished 215mm Damasteel line knife with curly koa handle and stainless bolsters.


----------



## quantumcloud509 (Sep 6, 2018)

That walnut saya is sick.


----------



## valgard (Sep 6, 2018)

that line knife is a super nice package


----------



## pete84 (Sep 7, 2018)

Nice work Byron! Your knives look great

I'm still enamored with the sayas you made for me


----------



## BJE1 (Nov 12, 2018)

52100 clad in stainless. Green dyed buckeye burl. 




View attachment 44740


----------



## milkbaby (Nov 13, 2018)

Is pretty! Beautiful work...

Is there a difference in lighting or etch between the first and last photos? Looks like a dark streak in the cladding that goes through your maker's mark in the first but not last photo?


----------



## BJE1 (Nov 13, 2018)

milkbaby said:


> Is pretty! Beautiful work...
> 
> Is there a difference in lighting or etch between the first and last photos? Looks like a dark streak in the cladding that goes through your maker's mark in the first but not last photo?



Hi Milkbaby,
In the first picture there is a reflection of something that is the dark streak. The is no dark street in the cladding the last photo is a more accurate photo. Its tough with the higher polished blades to get good pictures. 

Best,
Byron


----------



## playero (Nov 13, 2018)

and the price is????


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 14, 2018)

Stunning work! I'm also interested in ballpark pricing.


----------



## BJE1 (Nov 14, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> Stunning work! I'm also interested in ballpark pricing.



This one was $450 with a custom saya included.


----------



## BJE1 (Nov 14, 2018)

ACHiPo said:


> Stunning work! I'm also interested in ballpark pricing.



I have another one in the works if someone is interested that is not spoken for yet.


----------



## ACHiPo (Nov 14, 2018)

PM sent.


----------



## scllyjke (May 30, 2019)

Dang, how did you get those beautiful stuff!


----------



## BJE1 (Apr 30, 2020)

One I finished up.
240mm Gyuto AEB-L
Brass, black buffalo horn and Honduran rosewood burl handle.
Saya is bubinga.


----------



## BJE1 (May 4, 2020)

Re-handled forgecraft in ebony.


----------



## BJE1 (May 15, 2020)

Rehandle in koa with blond buffalo horn ferrule and end cap.


----------



## BJE1 (May 18, 2020)

Black wood saya.
Mango handle with black buffalo horn handle and end cap.


----------



## valdim (May 25, 2020)

Are you in Europe or in the rest of the Galaxy?


----------



## BJE1 (May 25, 2020)

Hi Valdim,
I’m located in the U.S.A.


----------



## valdim (May 26, 2020)

Uff, why so many of the excellent craftsmen are in the USA?
Great handles and sayas!


----------



## BJE1 (May 28, 2020)

Updated Forgecraft. Handle is dyed mango with musx ox horn spacer. Blade has been thinned and the bevels polished.


----------



## BJE1 (Jul 7, 2020)

Ebony Saya


----------



## BJE1 (Jul 8, 2020)

Waterfall bubinga saya.


----------



## BJE1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Custom 225mm Gyuto AEB-L. Handle is spalted figured maple with brass and G-10 spacer. 416 stainless bolster.


----------

